# Enrollment to University of Sydney



## hsachin (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest how is University of Sydney?

I got the Offer for the Master of IT Management course.

Please suggest. Also let me know about Sydney City.

Regards
Sachin


----------

